# Visa on Virtuzone company



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

My husband, who is currently under my visa, has set up his company via Virtuzone (Fujeirah). As he doesnt hold a degree, I am the "CEO" of this company. He has now applied for the visa via his newly setup company but Virtuzone claims that he can't get the visa because the titel in my pasport is "Administration Manager" on this basis they want issue a visa. I find this strange as his current (not allowed to work) visa is based on my sponsorship.

Anyone that has any advise on this case? And/or can recommend someone that may be able to do so?

Thanks!!


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Izzy77 said:


> My husband, who is currently under my visa, has set up his company via Virtuzone (Fujeirah). As he doesnt hold a degree, I am the "CEO" of this company. He has now applied for the visa via his newly setup company but Virtuzone claims that he can't get the visa because the titel in my pasport is "Administration Manager" on this basis they want issue a visa. I find this strange as his current (not allowed to work) visa is based on my sponsorship.
> 
> Anyone that has any advise on this case? And/or can recommend someone that may be able to do so?
> 
> Thanks!!


There was a post about VZ a few weeks ago were someone had problems getting the visa after VZ had set the company up for them, Its totally pointless having a company in the UAE if you cant get the visa. Hope you get it sorted out. Let us know how you get on.


----------

